# UK dried treats



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the link, looks like a good place


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Have you ever considered investing in a dehydrator? 
You can make your own dried meat jerky, thin sliced pieces of heart, liver, kidney, fish skins (free if you ask at fish counter), pieces of fish, whole whitebait, sweet potato, strawberries, apple slices, sausage.

You get the idea, anything your dog likes they'll probably like it even more dehydrated as it concentrates the flavours and of course you know theres no additives. I do little pieces of things as training treats and larger pieces as chew treats.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have thought of a dehydrator, but my kitchen is not very big with little spare cupboard space, and good machines are expensive in the UK.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh what a great site! I really like the look of their stuff so will check it out at home (am at work at the mo) and do some ordering!

I can't count the number of treat packets I've read and discounted for all the additives!! Or I get some and the dogs don't particularly like them...

Like the idea of the tubs rather than packets too, it means I can take a few out at a time and still keep the rest fresh.

Thanks FJM!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The dogs are enjoying the new concept of choosing - I hold out two different tubs and they choose which they want. I get huge sighs from Sophy though, because she thinks she has indicated very clearly which one, and I have missed the tiny gesture. Poppy prods the pot several times, licks it, and practically shouts "THAT ONE!". This was after she tried to choose "Both!", and was very disappointed when it didn't work!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Of course she wanted both! Smart Poodle


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you tried making your own dried/cooked liver treats? Gunther is on a raw food diet and I tend to buy a pack of liver, which is very cheap, pop it into a really low oven for approx 1.5 hrs or longer to dry it out, then just cut it up into bite size pieces. You can keep it in the freezer or fridge. Gunther goes mad for it! It isn't completely dry in texture though, so not the sort of thing you could pop straight into your coat pocket, you'd need to keep it in a freezer bag.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I did try dried liver - it had the most disastrous effect on Sophy's digestion, so I went back to dried liver biscotti instead! I make most of their food and treats, but it is nice to buy something different for a change now and then.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh dear, poor Sophy! I remember when I started Gunther on the raw food diet I read that some dogs can find liver a bit too rich, luckily he's always been ok with it. I do remember when he decided to treat himself to a tasty morsel of horse poo from the side of the road though, that definitely didn't agree with him!


----------

